#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Temporal L Modelling  in geo informatic system free pdf download

## akansha gupta

Information about temporal constructs needs to be represented by data  objects defined in data models to be stored or retrieved for analysis in  a GIS. If a temporal GIS does not need a good data model, its support  for temporal queries and temporal analysis of phenomena will be  ineffectual.





  Similar Threads: Global positionig system(gps)  in geo informatic system free pdf download Temporal gis  in geo informatic system free pdf download Approaches to modelling  in geo informatic system free pdf download Modelling landslides  in geo informatic system free pdf download Context of environment modelling  in geo informatic system free pdf download

----------

